# Swaying Ghoul-Zombie Prop



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Just finished off another prop for our 2013 walkthrough at Falling Leaves Cemetery.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks so real it is scary!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The movement is impressively realistic. I'm sure there are folks here who would love to see the inner workings.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

EXCELLENT!! Great Movement (as others have said). Another reason to scour the thrift shops for Shiatzu massagers??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on the zombie movement. You must post a how-too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice job as usual! I agree with all of the above, it would be great to see the workings.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I like it!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> Another reason to scour the thrift shops for Shiatzu massagers??


The hidden part of the description on YouTube says windshield wiper motor


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The movement is awesome.
Great job.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Please post a tutorial thread, or at least photos of the internal set up. He looks awesome. I have several shiatzus with no plans yet.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love that prop CJ!
The movement and details are perfect. Nice job!


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Ask and you shall receive! Many folks asking to see the mechanism for this prop, so I hastily posted a video showing how the prop was built. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A simple build with a first class movement, excellent job. I can see using the upper half of this guy and doing a ground breaker of sorts. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is even MORE simple than using a shiatsu. Brilliant. I love his movement. Great video. Thanks. I am still a firm believer that the simple props seem to have the best effects.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is too cool! I just love his "undead" movement and his face is adequately terrifying... (I know what I want to build next.....)


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Such a simple, creative method to create an incredible motion . Your marionette style arms give it a random , shuffling motion . Well done , cyclonejack .


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very creepy movement, and simple design. Brilliant!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great design. The movement is totally kewl, in a really creepy kind of way! nice job


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Simple yet brilliant mechanism! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for showing us the guts, CJ! Not only is the design wonderfully simple, but the costs must be low (well, maybe not for that cool mask:jol, making the project very doable on a limited budget.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the simplicity of the design. Very easy for anybody to do. His movement is great, excellent prop. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

CJ - that is really awesome! If I venture into making my own animatronics, I will be doing this one first. I'm glad you put up the vid for the innards. It's so much easier to comprehend (at least to me) by seeing the guts and how it works. I may take the jump into making one. Thanks for showing it!


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Not only is the design wonderfully simple, but the costs must be low (well, maybe not for that cool mask:jol, making the project very doable on a limited budget.


As a matter of fact yes, it was incredibly cheap to build and the mask was indeed the greatest cost of the project. Got the motor from Monster guts for 25$, the mask on ebay for $40, the overalls from a thrift shop-$6.50, and everything else I just had lying around including scrap lumber, a walwart, a fence bracket for the motor, some pipe insulating foam, and some foam padding I scavanged off some mattresses we threw away. Oh, and some of my old work boots that split at the sole. So overall, the entire prop cost a little more than $70 bucks to build. Didnt occur to me till now that I really didnt have to spend much for this one!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Very well done! Perfect movement.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great job and love the movement!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

fantastic! will be building this for this year!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's cool, I actually have a demon prop I built two years ago that is set up the exact same way as your ghoul. It's a cool easy way to get a nice prop with great movement.


----------

